# Clomid symptoms



## Kiki09

I know we have an excellent clomid thread but I wanted just to see what peoples experience/symptoms were on clomid, I thought this would be useful for people to compare etc piece of mind and all that! so...below are some of the questions I know I searched and googled to death...feel free to add any questions I have missed or you would like to know, 

What reason were you put on clomid for? eg not ovulating?
What strength of clomid 
what cd did you start it on
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength

Ok, I will start off with my answers:-
Given clomid as not ovulating, i have pcos and under active thyroid
I am on 50mg, cd 2 -6, this is my first cycle
I had hot flushes the first night for the duration of taking the tablet, then headache on 3 & 4 day, after that started with major cramping on cd6 - it eased off a little but still cramping on cd 10, so hoping that means I am ovulating!?!?!. Also according to oh was very moody! :rofl:


----------



## cazhd

Hi put on clomid for unexplained infertiltiy despite regularly ovulate. FS thought would be worth a shot before advancing to iui and ivf!

Take 50mg, cd 2-6, on second cycle

Suffered hot flushes and headaches from cd 3-8 and cramps from cd 11 till af.

This is my last cycle because clomid not agreeing with me making me really emotional, moody and irratable!


----------



## reallyready

Hi. What a great idea to have a symptoms thread. Very helpful! 

I am on my third cycle of 50 mg Clomid. We are one of the unexplained infertility couples. I am 39 years young! I always have taken the pills before bed to hopefully lessen any symptoms. 

First cycle: CD3-8, hot flashes while at work (everyone else in office cold while I'm burning up and figeting the wall a/c unit!) no other noticeable effects. used acupuncture during this cycle and had perfect arch ovulation patterns, but still bfn. 

Second cycle: CD3-8, no hot flashes, but cramping through luteal phase and then extended CL, jumped from 28-29 CL to 33 CL (!) Needless to say I was very hopeful with those extra days. did not use acupuncture and dr. said i had anovulation though my chart seemed to have curved. (?) doc added progesterone for LP that round.

Third cycle: CD2-7, no hot flashes, cramping in LP, want to believe I felt ovulation pain in last two days, hard and painful nipples from 2 DPO to 9 DPO. With U/S on CD18 dr reported one simple cyst on left ovary as well as 2 large follicles ready to burst in right ovary. I've read that clomid can cause simple cysts. Progesterone for this LP also. Not using acupuncture this round either. Will keep you posted. I've quite caffeine completely now. 

I can't say it has made me any moodier. I am, in general, quite moody...unfortunately for DH. I probably have some hormonal imbalances and am addressing that with nutrition and herbs now going forward. 

Also, on clomid very painful short periods. 5 days instead of my normal 7

Good luck ladies and I hope this is helpful for you! 

xxx


----------



## Millnsy

Here are my experiences...

What reason were you put on clomid for? - Very irregular long cycles and only ovulating sometimes.
What strength of clomid - First 2 rounds 50 mg (didn't make me ovulate), Next 4 rounds 100mg.
what cd did you start it on - Days 2-6 (I noticed when I was taking it that in the UK its 2-6 and in the US it seems to be later - no idea why!) 
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they - No symptoms on 50mg really. Hot flushes whilst taking it (Take in the evening to sleep through), felt very depressed most of the time I was on it. VERY painful but very light short periods (odd!)
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength - NO BFP for me but it did make me ovulate and helped to regulate my cycles.

Hope that helps and good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

What reason were you put on clomid for? *Not Ovulating & PCOS*
What strength of clomid *Started with 50mg, moved to 100mg, moved to 150mg*
what cd did you start it on *Started on cd 5 and went 5-9*
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they *hot flashes!!!!!!!, moodiness*
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength *No, did 5 cycles. Only O'ed with one cycle (one follicle) when we did IUI and trigger shot. :BFN:*


----------



## MillieMoo

I was put on clomid to try and regulate and shorten my cycles due to PCOS.
I've been put on 100mg.
This is my first cycle and started taking it on cd3-cd7, only because this is when i got the prescription. I will take it on cd2 -cd6 next month.
I took one tablet in the morning and 1 at night. I never noticed any symptoms whilst i was taking it during the day but did get hot flushes through the night. I'm now on cd16 and i've got bad cramping and have had since about 2-3 days ago.
I'm only on my first cycle so i've not got a BFP to rave about yet but hopefully will!


----------



## Kiki09

THank you for your responses, I am finding it really helpful myself so I am hoping others will too, for me it just helps me to put my mind at rest, see what other people go through with Clomid etc and its reassuring to see someone share the things that you are going through...


----------



## BizyBee

What reason were you put on clomid for? eg not ovulating? I had long and irregular cycles, was not ovulating, very low progesterone
What strength of clomid ? 50 mg (cycles 1-2 ), 100 mg (cycles 3-4)... (I also take Prometrium/progesterone from 18-32)
what cd did you start it on? take it CD3-7
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they? I take it before bed and don't really have any symptoms. If I don't fall asleep right away, I sometimes feel a little light-headed, but it's not too bad.
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength? On 4th cycle now. It definitely helped with my cycles and ovulation. I had a chemical on my 3rd round and hoping for a bfp this cycle!


----------



## Missus_L

This is a great thread!

What reason were you put on clomid for? eg not ovulating? PCOS and not ovulating

What strength of clomid 50mg but have been told that I will progress to 100mg if my 1st cycle doesn't show signs of working

What cd did you start it on Days 2-6

When did you first notice symptoms and what were they On the 1st day. I started with really bad headaches then went onto having hot flushes and becoming very tired. This stopped once I finished the course. I took the tablets in the morning but I will try taking them at night to see if the side effects don't make as much of an impact.

Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength I am only on my 1st cycle so I haven't had any news as of yet. On CD 23 today and hoping for the best with everything.

Good luck to everyone! xx


----------



## reallyready

Hi ladies
I am having quite a bit of pain just above my pelvic bone? Is this another clomid symptom? I'm CD21 today and DPO 3. 
Any ideas? 
Thank you!


----------



## srm0421

Hope no one minds if I join

What reason were you put on clomid for? eg not ovulating? Not ovulating, PCOS, multiple follicular cysts on ovaries and lh/fsh ration of 3:1
What strength of clomid 50 starting out but will get uped to 100 if not pg this cycle
what cd did you start it on 3-7, dr wanted me to do 5-9 but I already did 5-9 a few months ago with 50 mg and nothing
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they Second day, hot flashes at night, If I stayed up too late I had vision problems like seeing tracers, have stopped since my last pill. I am not getting cramping in my abdomen today.
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength not sure, I got a positive OPK today but am only cd 11 so I don't know if it is true.


----------



## Kiki09

The more the merrier! :)


----------



## Bexy

What reason were you put on clomid for? PCOS
What strength of clomid: 100mg
what cd did you start it on: CD2
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they: after a couple of days and they included hot flushes (hot?! more like scorching fireballs...), headaches, bit more moody (than usual..:blush:) I took the pills just before bed though so the worst of the symptoms were at nighttime/ whilst sleeping
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength: Not yet - 6th and final cycle now done and in 2ww...we'll see....


----------



## brooklyn1

hi everyone,
I'm in my first cycle of clomid, here's my situation:

What reason were you put on clomid for? eg not ovulating? I was put on clomid after ttc for 9 months- I'm 38 so the FS suggested I start trying clomid to see if that helps. I do ovulate regularly without the clomid though.
What strength of clomid 50mg
what cd did you start it on: I took it 4-8, but only because at my clinic they only start cycles on weekdays, so most people start day 2, but since my day two was saturday, I had to wait until monday (day 4) to start.
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they: I had some symptoms on the day after I took the second pill- I got a headache that didn't go away for a week, and I felt tired a lot. Now that I'm a few days post ovulation, I feel really sore and bloated around my ovaries.
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength: Not yet!


----------



## Kiki09

so, how are we with the symptoms, anyones changing or easing off? I have a what feels like hot tummy today :wacko: I am on cd13 really strange feeling, not unpleasant just odd lol


----------



## Diana_

I'll add my info too. 

What reason were you put on clomid for? PCOS
What strength of clomid: Started at 50 mg, no O, then 100 mg
what cd did you start it on: CD3
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they: symptoms were worse at 100 mg and usually start about the second or third day of taking Clomid. Lasts until about a week after the last pill. I have headaches and hot flashes. When ovulation comes, pretty strong cramps. AF isn't a problem
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength: Not yet - on 4th cycle (3rd ovulating), likely to start something else if this fails.


----------



## reallyready

Kiki09 said:


> so, how are we with the symptoms, anyones changing or easing off? I have a what feels like hot tummy today :wacko: I am on cd13 really strange feeling, not unpleasant just odd lol

Hi Kiki, 
At CD25 DPO8 my cramps and bloating are gone but CM reappeared last night. 
Hoping for the best!
xx


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi everyone,
I'm now on cd22 and 6dpo, and I'm having similar post-o symptoms to reallyready. The bloating and soreness in my abdomen are gone, and now I feel good. Which is freaking me out a little because it seems like it means the clomid didn't work, but I'm trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## reallyready

Addendum to my post from this a.m. (above).
I noticed CM reappeared last night and today it was like cottage cheese (sorry for tmi! but it's true.) Now, I've had my fair share of yeast infections, I know a yeast infection from a mile away, and this is NOT a yeast infection. This is not painful and seems to have cleared off by tonight. Anyone had this around dpo8? 
Have a great weekend you all!
Thanks so much for being so great. 
xx


----------



## MillieMoo

No, i haven't experienced that. But i hope its a good thing!


----------



## Kiki09

I have not had that kind of cm either, infact my cm seems to be a lot different and a lot less now I am on clomid!


----------



## hayley352

put on clomid for irregular cycles
took 50 mg between day 2-6 for 9 months!!!
suffered headaches and hot flushes
didnt work now on to IUI


----------



## Kiki09

Update on my symptoms... Well I think looking at my chart Clomid maybe working re ovulating, as I am a complete plant when it comes to temping I could be wrong. Today I feel really sick on and off and have cramps, more when I sit up or bend down, like I have been working out.. only working out that I have been doing though is of the horizontal type with oh! :rofl: not sure if this is all clomid related or if I have a bug :shrug:


----------



## MillieMoo

Well looking at your chart it looks as though you may have ov'd 2 days ago. Hopefully your temp will still be raised tomorrow too then it will show on your chart. 

I had really bad cramping around ov then as soon as i ov'd it stopped. I've now got a very slight constant twinge and light headedness every now and again. Did anyone else get this?


----------



## Oneday

What reason were you put on clomid for? poss not ovulating and only 1 tube
What strength of clomid 50 mg but moving to 100 mg next month
what cd did you start it on 2
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they headaches and hot flushes the first 2 weeks, then chills. Developed Thrush from about cd10 
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength, 2 cycles 50 mg break for lap dye 3 month , then 50mg this month cd 30 no af but bfn


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Milliemoo, I think you are right re my ovulation times, so pleased it seems to have worked, I have lightheadedness this morning, feel a bit spaced out lol 

welcome oneday & thanks for sharing your symptoms..


----------



## MillieMoo

I replied to you ov chart on the other thread but it looks good. Did you time the b'ding right? 

I'm feeling slightly nauseous today but not sure if thats just my lunch making me feel like that.


----------



## Kiki09

I think we did ok'ish with the bd as oh works away at a moments notice, he gets called to meetings all over the country, but we did bd 19th and morning after on the 22, so not ideal but we could still be in with a chance from what i have googled! I am a complete addict now, googling non stop about clomid, symptoms, best time to bd etc, obsessive :rofl: !!!! I did have a chat with OH re our timing and because this is the first time I have ovulated we could not plan ahead re making sure he was home, when I did OV he was 200 miles away! which is why I grabbed him when he came home early hours Sat! :rofl:


----------



## Kiki09

meant to add Milliemoo,your chart is showing very promising too, just had another peek! Keeping it all crossed, when will you be testing?!


----------



## reallyready

Kiki,
Okay, I'm a total plant, but I can't find where to add my ovulation chart on here. I see you have one listed, could you direct me?


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, dont worry I was the same, are you using FF? if so go to the sharing, setup homepage and then it gives you the link to copy and paste into your signature on here :)


----------



## brooklyn1

thanks kiki, I didn't know how to put mine on either!


----------



## reallyready

thanks, Kiki!

Brooklyn, I just checked your chart. Have you read about the implantation dip? If it happens at all, it is supposed to happen from dpo 7 - 10. I understand your being dismayed by the dropped temp (God knows I've had ruined days by a dropped temp) but remind yourself that any one temp doesn't give a full read of a chart. It's the full rhythm we have to study. I have to remind myself of that all the time! 

:hugs: 

RR
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e


----------



## brooklyn1

thanks reallyready, I'm needing some encouragement today! I did think about the implantation dip, and hope that it's that or just a blip, but I guess I'm feeling like af is coming...but then again, I try to remind myself that since I've never been pregnant, I don't know what that feels like, so I guess it could feel like this.
your chart is looking good. I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## reallyready

Thanks, Brooklyn

I've got my fingers crossed for you too. Here's to the Brooklyn water getting us PG! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Kiki09 said:


> meant to add Milliemoo,your chart is showing very promising too, just had another peek! Keeping it all crossed, when will you be testing?!

Thankyou! I'm not really sure when to test because i used to only have a LP of about 9-10 days so FF has told me to test next sunday however this would only be 10dpo so i'm not sure if i should leave it a bit longer if AF hasn't shown her face...................who am i kidding! I will be testing next weekend (sunday or monday). 

If you bd'd on 19 and 22 i think you would have definately covered it! Did you say when you would be testing?

Anyone else testing this weekend coming?


----------



## MillieMoo

Brooklyn, when are you going to give in and test?


----------



## brooklyn1

I told myself I would wait until Thursday (12dpo), so that's what I'm aiming for. It's a little early (according to ff), but since I usually have short cycles, I figure I'll either know af is coming (or already here) by then, or I'll be dying to test...
what about you milliemoo? this weekend?


----------



## MillieMoo

Yeah i think it will be sunday but i might try to wait til tuesday after bank holiday weekend.

Its our 3rd wedding anniversary on the 3rd of sept so it would be a great pressie for dh!


----------



## brooklyn1

fingers crossed for you milliemoo!


----------



## Kiki09

how exciting, all these testing dates.. FF told me to wait till the 9/9 which would be 18 days past OV, think its because this is my first time using it and it is not sure of my cycle etc. I usually have a 32 - 36 day cycle, unless clomid shortens it, so i would be 12dpo on the 2/9... will try and wait till then but I have found I have some internet cheapies 10miu tests in the drawer :dohh: so... i just know that the chances of me waiting till then are soooo slim! but I am going away for a few days up north on Sunday morning, come back Wednesday... part of me cant wait to test, part of me is dreading it as then all my hopes could be dashed for another month..


----------



## MillieMoo

I know the feeling! But as you've got something to distract you might be able to hold out.


----------



## reallyready

Whaaa
Newest symptoms at dpo 11 (ff) dpo 13 (babymed):

slight backache
gassy 
slight cramps

Here she comes! 

Last night, I got myself convinced I was pregnant because I thought I had leucorrhea.
I made an appt with my doctor tomorrow just to make sure it is not an infection. 
But since my temp dropped this a.m. and I'm having these other symptoms I'm thinking, :witch: is around the corner. 

I don't know what I feel anymore. One minute I feel pregnant the next I feel like AF is coming. 

I feel that it is too soon to test especially since I'm confused about my O date. 

Please stalk my charts: 
https://babymed.com/Tools/Fertility/FertilChart/Show.aspx?LYP752HH
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e

Feeling a bit disheartened


----------



## reallyready

Whaaa
Newest symptoms at dpo 11 (ff) dpo 13 (babymed):

slight backache
gassy 
slight cramps

Here she comes! 

Last night, I got myself convinced I was pregnant because I thought I had leucorrhea.
I made an appt with my doctor tomorrow just to make sure it is not an infection. 
But since my temp dropped this a.m. and I'm having these other symptoms I'm thinking, :witch: is around the corner. 

I don't know what I feel anymore. One minute I feel pregnant the next I feel like AF is coming. 

I feel that it is too soon to test especially since I'm confused about my O date. 

Please stalk my charts: 
https://babymed.com/Tools/Fertility/FertilChart/Show.aspx?LYP752HH
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e

Feeling a bit disheartened


----------



## reallyready

oops, sorry i posted twice i'm not sure how to delete.


----------



## Kiki09

Dont give up reallyready, the AF has not arrived yet! plus your temp is still above the cover line on FF.. I am new to temping but I am sure I read that this is a good sign??

I am the same re feelings of hope and then feelings of "its never going to happen", and I am only 4dpo!! :rofl: Its normal for us to be on this emotional rollercoaster, but its is hard I agree..

Dont give up, not over till the witch shows her ugly self!:hugs:


----------



## reallyready

Thanks, Kiki
Oh I guess you are right about cover line. I have to keep telling myself that all day at work so I can stay positive.

I have been obsessing over others preggo charts on babymed.com trying to see some connection to my chart. :wacko:

also found a site where women have written out their symptoms prior to bfp's and have read Allllllll the stories now. 

https://www.twoweekwait.com

I'll be watching for your BFP at the end of this cycle. Just 10 more days, right?
Here's to hoping! :hugs:


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi all,
I know,this is such a rollercoaster ride! I'm going through the same ups and downs about my temperature, symptoms, and testing...one minute I've lost all hope (not just for the month, but in having a baby period), and the next I'm convinced I'm pregnant. It seems like it's never going to happen.

Reallyready, I've been doing the same obsessive searching on FF for pregnancy charts- trying to make some sense of what is going on with me. You helped me yesterday- and you were right, you never know what's going on until af actually comes. And there are lots of variations in temps day to day. 

I think I'll test on friday if I can wait- I agree Kiki, it's hard to wait to test, but the thought of being let down also makes me not want to test...hmmm.


----------



## reallyready

Hey look at that Brooklyn1, your temp went back up this morning. Yay! 
Thanks for your encouragement too. I know I'm being particularly emotional today. (Estrogen surging?) 

I woke up this morning and my first thought was, "I'm pregnant". Maybe I need to take a step back and detach a bit from this process...I keep telling myself to accept my life and take pleasure in all the little parts of it that I do have. 

It's really a test in patience and a mind game in holding it togetha'. 

I can't tell you how grateful I am to have joined this site and started to exchange with you ladies. :cry: SEE! I'm soooo emotional right now. You all are helping me hold it together more than you know. 
xxx


----------



## Kiki09

I can't tell you how grateful I am to have joined this site and started to exchange with you ladies. :cry: SEE! I'm soooo emotional right now. You all are helping me hold it together more than you know. 
xxx[/QUOTE]

:hugs: That is what we are all here for, we all support each other... lets hope we all get those BFP's this month and can journey on together!


----------



## brooklyn1

I feel the same way- I was hesitant to join a site, but I'm so glad I'm here- it does help to talk and be in this with you all. 
I hear you reallyready about being emotional- I've been so moody for the last two days- tearing up at newspaper articles, feeling down...I do think it's hormonal. I'm definitely chalking it up the the clomid, but hormonal moodiness can really get to you even when you know it's that. Hang in there!


----------



## gimmeabump

on clomid for not ovulating - it WORKED! i o'd on cd 21
Taking 50mg
this is my first cycle on it; started cycle on 7/22 - i have long cycles and am now on cd 33.... 
noticed symptoms almost immediately after i finished the pills. Massive hot flashed, trouble sleeping, cramping, headaches, irritable/weepy. After about cd 27 i started having pregnancy symptoms, like lots of cm, triphasic bbt, back pain, tender/swollen bbs, heartburn, etc.. I have heard those can all be side effects too. but i hope not!
Crossing my fingers for a BFP.

Anyone else have these kind of pregnancy-looking symptoms late in their cycle?


----------



## Kiki09

Hi gimmeabump, I am on dpo 5 and have some of the symptoms as you describe, keep telling myself that they are clomid symptoms and not to get my hopes up... 

you should add your temp chart if you have one, we love to stalk them on here lol


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Gimmeabump! I thought i was the only one suffering those symptoms! Thank god i'm not!

Well for the past couple of days i've had a dull ache in my womb area, back pain, headaches, bad indisgestion late in the afternoon and also feeling hungry all the time.

I haven't had sore bb though so i think that these are just all side effects from clomid and it looks like we've both got them so they might be! Oh well i'm going to still try to stay positive!


----------



## Kiki09

milliemoo, i cant help but feel very positive for you this month, with your temps and your symptoms I cannot see how that can all be down to clomid! f'xd crossed! roll on next week when you can test !!


----------



## reallyready

gimmeabump said:


> After about cd 27 i started having pregnancy symptoms, like lots of cm, triphasic bbt, back pain, tender/swollen bbs, heartburn, etc.. I have heard those can all be side effects too. but i hope not!
> Crossing my fingers for a BFP.
> 
> Anyone else have these kind of pregnancy-looking symptoms late in their cycle?

Milliemoo, Kiki, Gimmeabump

Am having these kinds of symptoms at the end of my cycle also yet when took a HPT yesterday morning (yes, I cracked and took it) it was BFN. Serves me right for taking it early. Now I'll wait until tomorrow

Have definitely heard of and had some of these symptoms at the end of cycle on last two rounds of clomid, but not the creamy cm discharge. Went to dr. yesterday to check it out and make sure it wasn't yeast infection. Was not a /infection or any kind of infection she said. She also moved my O day a day back on my chart which puts me at 14 dpo today. :happydance: 

So still x'ing my fingers over here for me and everyone! 
I keep telling myself that no matter what happens this cycle, the wait is almost over. I am realizing that especially the last week of the wait, I certainly do not handle it with the grace I wish I had! 

xxx
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e


----------



## Kiki09

Milliemoo, Kiki, Gimmeabump

Am having these kinds of symptoms at the end of my cycle also yet when took a HPT yesterday morning (yes, I cracked and took it) it was BFN. Serves me right for taking it early. Now I'll wait until tomorrow

Have definitely heard of and had some of these symptoms at the end of cycle on last two rounds of clomid, but not the creamy cm discharge. Went to dr. yesterday to check it out and make sure it wasn't yeast infection. Was not a /infection or any kind of infection she said. She also moved my O day a day back on my chart which puts me at 14 dpo today. :happydance: 

So still x'ing my fingers over here for me and everyone! 
I keep telling myself that no matter what happens this cycle, the wait is almost over. I am realizing that especially the last week of the wait, I certainly do not handle it with the grace I wish I had! 

xxx
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e[/QUOTE]

Its hard this TWW I agree, though good that your dr knows her stuff when it comes to CM, fingers crossed you will get that BFP anyday now, when would you be expecting your AF??
I dont have any symptoms today at all, have creamy cm but that is it... I am now doubting I ovulated at all and that my temps on my chart which show ovulation are just false and the temp drop/rise is due to a bug or something...

:rofl: waiting with grace, now that has to be impossible!


----------



## brooklyn1

Kiki- what's making you doubt that you ovulated? Just looked at your temps, and it's looking pretty biphasic (and possibly triphasic!) to me. I think it looks promising!
My temps on clomid were a little bit more extreme and consistent during both phases of my cycle, but not really different from when I wasn't taking clomid. I think I've read that a temp rise is a clear indicator of ovulation regardless of whether you are on clomid.


----------



## Kiki09

brooklyn1 said:


> Kiki- what's making you doubt that you ovulated? Just looked at your temps, and it's looking pretty biphasic (and possibly triphasic!) to me. I think it looks promising!
> My temps on clomid were a little bit more extreme and consistent during both phases of my cycle, but not really different from when I wasn't taking clomid. I think I've read that a temp rise is a clear indicator of ovulation regardless of whether you are on clomid.

Not sure, think its just that I have not ovulated since I lost my angel in January and I am so scared to believe that on my first round of clomid I ovulate, i just wondered if my temps could be the way they are for some other reason! Lol I have no idea what biphasic or even triphasic means to be honest, new to temping, will have to go on FF and ask lol I so want to believe it is down to ovulation but dont want to get my hopes dashed. Does that make sense?


----------



## MillieMoo

Kiki hun, looking at your chart i would say there's no doubt about it that the temp rise is from Ovulation.

You had the watery discharge and then a constant rise in temperature. Try to stay positive. With Clomid its not like it helps you gradually, it will work full force the first time you use it so you don't even have to wait until it gets into your system so there's no reason that it wouldn't have worked!

As far as my symptoms go today i've just had cramping and it feels like someones scratching my nipples every now and again! oh and loads of CM! Apart from that though i feel pretty normal! I can't get my hopes up!


----------



## brooklyn1

I agree, definitely looks like you ovulated! Biphasic just means that you have one level of temps before ovulation and then a rise and higher temps after...some say that a pregnancy chart may have three phases- those first two and then a second small rise after implantation, but I don't think that is always the case during pregnancy.
I totally understand the not wanting to get your hopes up- I'm feeling the same. The let down can be so discouraging :hugs:


----------



## reallyready

Hi Kiki,
I agree with everyone that your temp did rise quite and bit after day 14 and continues to rise, which really should mean you ovulated. I understand you about not getting your hopes up. It's like some balance act I'm still learning the rules to....and I am a slow learner.

Brooklyn, You are right behind me on the dpo, are you having freaky dreams? any other symptoms? it seems most of my symptoms (except the CM) have fallen away, which leaves me....confused. :huh: but still those powerful dreams...I want to believe in them but am frightened of the letdown. 

I can be such a daydreamer it really does get the best of me sometimes. 

Milliemoo and Gimmeabump, We are close in cycle and your symptoms sound so very hopeful, I'll be checking back with you. It's difficult to know if they are attributable only to Clomid or not. Where are you all (dpo) today? 8 dpo?

I'll definitely be checking in with all of you later! 

Many many :hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

I might see if my gp will do a blood test next month to see if I did ovulate, that way I will know for sure.. though as you say the temps seem to indicate I did ovulate so will just have to stop "thinking too much"" 

here to lots of:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for us all... 

The only symptom I have is cm and bad headache today, but think the headache is down to the weather as it is far too hot for me! 

:hugs: to us all


----------



## Kiki09

Well, my temp has gone up again this morning, I am wondering if its the thermometer, going to try another one tomorrow! Its going to come down with such a bang I just know it! Either that or I will end up in hospital with a fever at this rate :rofl:!!


----------



## reallyready

Hey Kiki, 
Your chart looks very encouraging! I understand you on wanting to test another thermometer to compare. I was thinking to get a new one for next cycle. 
Keep us posted, xxx
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e


----------



## MillieMoo

Kiki, your temps look really promising!
Mine fell this morning so not sure whats going on there, although i did wake up very early this morning so i'll see how they are tomorrow.


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi Everyone,
Kiki, your temps really do look encouraging! 
As for me, my temps stayed the same, but I got another bfn this morning, so I'm thinking af is coming tomorrow or sunday. I can feel her coming on, so I'm pretty much gearing up for clomid round 2. I'm trying not to feel too down about it, but it's hard! Yesterday heard from another friend who's newly pregnant. I'm usually pretty good about these things, but I took this one hard for some reason.


----------



## Kiki09

I asked FF re my high temps and they said it was nothing unusual and not to read anything into it, which is good as it stops me getting my hopes up! lol, 

Milliemoo, I think your temp still looks good, its still above the cover line and early days yet.

Brooklyn, dont give up, the AF symptoms can be the same as BFP symptoms, so, as they say, its not over till the witch shows her ugly face...

reallyready, I have 2 spare babymad thermometers ready to go :rofl: I went a bit mad when I decided I was going to chart! 
Does anyone know if you can use two thermometers at the same time to see if they both come out with the same reading? odd question I know but! 

Heres to lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## reallyready

Kiki09 said:


> reallyready, I have 2 spare babymad thermometers ready to go :rofl: I went a bit mad when I decided I was going to chart!
> Does anyone know if you can use two thermometers at the same time to see if they both come out with the same reading? odd question I know but!
> 
> Heres to lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hey Kiki
Thanks for the dust. 
I wanted to replace my thermometer this cycle cause one day I took my temp twice in a row and the change was (I thought) too varied. I decided to wait until the end of my cycle and get a new one cause it seems too confusing to temp with two thermometers in one chart and I feel like I have plenty to feel confused about. 
Well, seems like the time has arrived for a brand spankin new thermometer
:-({|=Of course, I hope I'm wrong.
I think next cycle I'll wait til dpo 18 to test. I just can't take the BFN. This morning I went crosseyed looking for the second line. :wacko:
xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

I did the same. I swore I saw one, kept holding it from different angles to see the line. I'm sure I looked like a complete loon. But I think it was an evap if it was there at all. I took another one later in the morning and clearly bfn.


----------



## reallyready

brooklyn1 said:


> I did the same. I swore I saw one, kept holding it from different angles to see the line. I'm sure I looked like a complete loon. But I think it was an evap if it was there at all. I took another one later in the morning and clearly bfn.

I'm sure you didn't look like a loon. 
I even pulled DH into it and think he was just as surprised by the absence of the second line. 
Am sorry you took it hard about your friend. I think that is so natural though. Keep your spirits up Bklyn, your bean is on his/her way to you, don't lose hope. 
xxx


----------



## Kiki09

Well, dont seem to have any symptoms anymore from the clomid or anthying, 

How are others doing?


----------



## reallyready

Hey Kiki, 

Still here hanging out in limbo with my bfn and progesterone! 

Starting to think my doctor is a sadist.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e


----------



## little_e

Hi Kiki,

Good to find this tread started by you! I have just joined FF. Do most of you pay for the VIP membership or just use the free bits it provides?


----------



## MillieMoo

Well it looks like AF is on the way now as i started spotting this morning! Boo!
I will keep checking this thread out and hopefully will see some BFP's!

Good luck all!


----------



## reallyready

Sorry Milliemoo :hugs:


----------



## reallyready

little_e said:


> Hi Kiki,
> 
> Good to find this tread started by you! I have just joined FF. Do most of you pay for the VIP membership or just use the free bits it provides?

I use the VIP when they offer it to me for free. :)


----------



## reallyready

Girls, get this!
I called my doctor this morning to request coming in to get a quantitative beta test today. Their reply was that the earliest I could get a result from that test is Wednesday, but that it is better to wait until Thursday. (!) Well, that is my next date with an HPT anyway. 
Whatever. I'm going to just shelve this and throw myself into work this week. It isn't like I don't have plenty to do and the last two weeks I've been so unproductive because I've been obsessing about the possibility of being preggo. Oy! 
RR

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e


----------



## little_e

reallyready said:


> little_e said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kiki,
> 
> Good to find this tread started by you! I have just joined FF. Do most of you pay for the VIP membership or just use the free bits it provides?
> 
> I use the VIP when they offer it to me for free. :)Click to expand...

Oh, I wonder if they would offer it to me for free... I think I can use all the features for 30 days, after that it would be limited...


----------



## brooklyn1

Reallready, that is frustrating! I guess all you can do now is try to distract yourself for a few days and wait to see what happens. Question- I know you've said before that you'll be referred to a FS after this cycle, but what kind of doctor are you seeing now? I think you said it's your gyno, but is she a fertility specialist as well? Just wondering since it seems like she's doing a lot of fertility treatment with you. Did she also do all of the baseline testing and all that? Just curious!

I went for my day two blood test and scan to start clomid round two today. Everyone is right about clomid making af really short- I am so surprised, seems like it's only going to be two or three days.


----------



## brooklyn1

about the FF thing...I actually bought 90 days of the VIP but I think I'll stop after it expires in a few days. I think it's a good thing to have for a few cycles, but then you get the hang of it and it seems to give you pretty basic information (like whether you got the dates right for intercourse) that you could calculate on your own. I'll let you know the difference when my membership expires in a few days!


----------



## reallyready

brooklyn1 said:


> Question- I know you've said before that you'll be referred to a FS after this cycle, but what kind of doctor are you seeing now? I think you said it's your gyno, but is she a fertility specialist as well? Just wondering since it seems like she's doing a lot of fertility treatment with you. Did she also do all of the baseline testing and all that?
> 
> I went for my day two blood test and scan to start clomid round two today. Everyone is right about clomid making af really short- I am so surprised, seems like it's only going to be two or three days.

Hi Bklyn
She is my OBGYN, yes. She did all my tests last year (everything cleared) husbands tests (also clear) and sent me to NYU med for the tubes dye test (all clear) and then we started the 50 mg clomid but she said just three rounds, two rounds with IUI, but she is sending me on to FS after this cycle because I guess she is at the end of the road with me, she didn't do blood tests each cycle though, just at the beginning. 

Cheers for the beginning of round two for you! xxx


----------



## Kiki09

:hugs: sorry Milliemoo, lets hope she goes missing on your next round...

I am 11 dpo today and not going to test until fingers crossed Friday! but dont hold out much hope to be honest, just have that feeling that AF is going to show...

I hope we get to see a least one BFP on this thread this month!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

I really hope this is it for you! That would be sooooo great!

I can't wait until friday! Come on BFP!!


----------



## Kiki09

Dont think it is, my temps are creeping back down, this mornigs was taken 40 mins earlier than normal as my dogs woke me up :( so not sure what the "real" temp would have been but I jsut dont "feel" that I will see that BFP... but wont give up till AF shows or I get to test on Friday!


----------



## reallyready

Hey Kiki
I don't know, your temps look fine to me, you're on day 12 and they are still up there. Hang in until Friday, just two more days. Xing fingers for you! 

You'll see from my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e
that my temp has been steadily decreasing, it's still above the cover line only because of the progesterone I've been taking, I'm sure of it. 

Tomorrow is my last day to fulfill my doc's request. Then I'm sure by the weekend AF will show up. Looking forward to a pillow and some silence, but need to get through my work week first. 

Psychologically, this week has been a disaster for me. 

xxx
RR


----------



## brooklyn1

kiki, your chart does look good- as you all said to me, it's not over till its over- although I do know what you mean when you say you're not feeling like this is it. I wonder if we will feel it when it's our month? 

Reallyready, I'm sorry this week has been hard. You'll know one way or the other tomorrow...and you can just hibernate for this long weekend if you want to. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

I did a 10miu this morning, not with FMU but 2nd one and it was a big fat BFN, I just feel that AF is on its way too, and am sure the 10miu should have shown BFP by now.. I am gutted but I kind of knew, no symptoms, other than AF feeling which is not usually due for another week but clomid can change that.. 

Like you this week I have really struggled, now just want the AF to show instead of giving me heaps of signals so that I can move on....

:hug:


----------



## MillieMoo

Sorry about your BFN! Boo!

I always feel that its best that she just shows her face and then you can get on with the next cycle! (Not that i want her to show her face for you!) I hope she doesn't!


----------



## smidgen

Hi Folks

I am new on here and just found this thread - it's great to hear what everyone else is experiencing on clomid.

We have been trying for 25 months now, was referred by own GP to local infertility clinic who did day 21 test, the dye test to check tubes and was told I am not ovulating as day 21 blood test came back as 25. So started on clomid near beginning of Aug. Did CD3 - 7 - had terrible symptoms - a migraine for the whole week, hot flushes, terrible stomach cramping but perservered. Bd'ing every other day for the whole month. Today is Day 29 and still no sign of AF. Usually comes day 26-28. Have been sick yesterday and today and have really sore nipples. Did a HMT yesterday, well did 2 infact - both negative. Do you think the sore nipples, vomitting etc could be related to clomid?? This is so confusing and frustrating - just want to get on with next cycle of clomid if AF is coming soon!

Vee


----------



## reallyready

Kiki09 said:


> I did a 10miu this morning, not with FMU but 2nd one and it was a big fat BFN, I just feel that AF is on its way too, and am sure the 10miu should have shown BFP by now.. I am gutted but I kind of knew, no symptoms, other than AF feeling which is not usually due for another week but clomid can change that..
> 
> Like you this week I have really struggled, now just want the AF to show instead of giving me heaps of signals so that I can move on....
> 
> :hug:

Dear Kiki
I'm so sorry about the BFN. :hugs:

I think I might become a CM and CP watcher now and wait until 15 DPO from now on before testing. It's just too stressful testing every morning and getting that rejection first thing. 

I thought at first there were no tests in the US that detected less than 20 miu but I just found that First Response detects as low at 6.5 miu. 

Anyway, please keep me posted, I'll be watching out. From how my eyes are feeling, I'm guessing AF will arrive by Saturday. Though I prefer THAT to this suspended week of freakishness and wonder and wtf-ing.

Hey, does anyone get "period eyes" It is what I call it when my eyes feel really heavy and tired, mainly in my bottom lids there is a burning feeling like I haven't slept in AGES. 

Seriously challenged staying positive today, but still trying! 
RR


----------



## Kiki09

Thanks Reallyready, my temps have gone up again this morning so thought I would try another internet 10 miu test but got another BFN!!! before clomid i was on 32 - 37 day cycles, so that would mean the witch should be due to show 8th September onwards, so if I want to kid myself I could say its still a bit early to test lol but on the other hand I had really bad AF pains last night when I went to bed and was 100% certain the witch would be here this morning, but as yet, no sign of her, she just playing with me! 

First response have a 6.5miu, that is good, is that in general or just where you are? I may have to buy a proper test over the weekend if the AF has not shown..


----------



## reallyready

Boooooo for the BFN, but you're on day 13. I would wait and test again in two days. How do you handle the early testing? You must have a stronger foundation than me cause I put off taking until 15 dpo because I cannot handle the BFN. It's too disheartening. 

Today is "the" day I've been waiting for all week to test. 21 dpo. :wacko: I had my last test in the drawer and it freakin' malfunctioned. Ha ha. It's some trick by the gods on my patience. Well, I'll buy some First Response on my way to work and hold my pee for a few hours. :) 

Oddly, yesterday was such crap that I actually feel lifted today. Almost joyous. The sun after the storm. Pshthhhhhhp. Maybe just cause I don't have to wait anymore. 

I googled yesterday for most sensitive tests and got an article done by CBS so it is likely they were probably covering US tests only. But search it for UK and see what comes up. I'd read somewhere else that in US you couldn't find a test under 20 miu, but I guess that was wrong. 

xxx
RR
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e


----------



## Kiki09

21DPO! that is amazing willpower! I think I end up testing because i keep seeing all these BFP posts at 11dpo or 12 dpo and think that well, if I am then it should show! I do find it hard, really hard when I see the BFN but I can't stop myself, its a case of well, if I am not then I can focus on the next month, rather than hold false hope I guess!

Its fate that your test malfunctioned! like something is making you wait till later so that you have a stronger reading,.. oooh keeping everything crossed foryou! when would your AF be due? I have to pop out to the supermarket, now do I buy a "proper" test or admit defeat and accept that these AF pains are infact just that and stop wishing!

Will keep checking back to see if you test later, your chart does look promising!

xx


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi ladies,
Kiki, I'm sorry about the bfn, but reallyready is right, you've got a few days to wait and see what happens. How long are your cycles without clomid? I don't know if that has anything to do with what's happening on clomid, but I guess it could help to anticipate around when af is supposed to come. 

I'm with Kiki, and I definitely test on day 12 or 13- mostly because it seems like that's when the majority of pregancies are detected. But clomid may change things since it extends your cycle, so we should all probably aim to test no earlier than 14. It's hard!

Reallyready, I'm glad you're feeling on the other side of the crappiness today. I do think that at some point, knowing is better (even if it's a bfn) than staying in limbo. At least when you know what's going on you can start planning for the next steps. Keep us posted today, I'm thinking about you!


----------



## Kiki09

brooklyn1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Kiki, I'm sorry about the bfn, but reallyready is right, you've got a few days to wait and see what happens. How long are your cycles without clomid? I don't know if that has anything to do with what's happening on clomid, but I guess it could help to anticipate around when af is supposed to come.
> 
> I'm with Kiki, and I definitely test on day 12 or 13- mostly because it seems like that's when the majority of pregancies are detected. But clomid may change things since it extends your cycle, so we should all probably aim to test no earlier than 14. It's hard!
> 
> Reallyready, I'm glad you're feeling on the other side of the crappiness today. I do think that at some point, knowing is better (even if it's a bfn) than staying in limbo. At least when you know what's going on you can start planning for the next steps. Keep us posted today, I'm thinking about you!

 Hi Brooklyn1, my cycles before clomid were anywhere from 32 - 37 day cycles, so in theory I should be due to see the witch from the 8th onwards....

I just have all the signs AF is coming..will have to wait and see!


----------



## MillieMoo

Come on ladies! I really want to see a BFP from someone here!

Good luck to you all! fx'd!


----------



## reallyready

Hi ladies
The drama continues! 
I got to work and waited til 11 am to test. BFN. 
I called my dr. and faxed my chart. 
She called back and asked me to come in for a blood test. So I go in for the blood test and when she came by to see me I said, "What's going on? Have you ever seen this before? I mean I'm 8 days beyond my expected AF, with two BFNs to show for it, so come on already!" 
She said she'd seen it before, that she just had someone pregnant with this same type of situation. (Please god, please! I was thinking) However, she said not to get my hopes up too high, that we have to wait and see. 
She said my chart looks good so I need to just wait ONE MORE DAY. Ha ha.
I asked her "What about the prometrium? Isn't that keeping my temps up?" and she insists that I would get my period anyway even if taking prometrium. At this point, it is so absurd that I'm laughing (for the moment, I'm sure I'll cry at another point, who knows) The waiting just keeps going and going. Anyway, so tomorrow I'll have the answer from the blood test.
Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts you all. 
xoxo
RR


----------



## brooklyn1

that is crazy reallyready! I'm almost tempted to search on the internet myself to find out about what prometrium can do in terms of delaying af... but I'm sure you've done loads of research... Does what she's saying match with things that you've read about prometrium? Something is certainly going on!
Just one more day to wait. I'm crossing everything for you and I hope that this it!
xo


----------



## reallyready

Bklyn, It's totally nuts. 
For research of course I've found nada, not one example. Sure plenty of people who find out they are pg later after BFNs but not coupled with the prometrium variable. 

Yet, I have read repeatedly that prometrium will delay AF. My normal cycle is 28-32 days, so 38 is over the top late. I keep saying that its the prometrium. I am really trying to not let my hopes get up. I think I'm being a bit of a wet blanket actually, but do you blame me?

xxx
RR


----------



## brooklyn1

no, I don't blame you at all. I'd be the same way. It's too hard to get your hopes up when everything is so uncertain. All you can do is wait until tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## reallyready

Hey, I've been offline most of the day. Anyone seen BizyBee? I think she had her second beta today. xxx


----------



## Kiki09

reallyready said:


> Hey, I've been offline most of the day. Anyone seen BizyBee? I think she had her second beta today. xxx

Hi reallyready, have a look at her journal, she has posted an update on there, 

Hope you get your results today and it comes back with a big fat BFP!!! 

Fingers n toes crossed!

I have still got major AF cramping, but no AF, so she may not be coming early just playing with me ready for next week :dohh:


----------



## MillieMoo

RR, i really hope its a BFP for you!

Kiki, maybe the cramping is from something else!! Have you tested again yet?


----------



## Kiki09

Tested yesterday with an another 10miu internet cheapy and got a fat BFN! have bought a first response yesterday so might test tomorrow as it says they can be used upto 5 days before AF is due.. I dont feel like its my month to be honest, these cramps are identical to AF cramps only stronger :( no other symptoms at all...


----------



## brooklyn1

hi everyone,
Kiki, I'm sorry about the bfn...did you get your first response test yet? 
Reallyready, have you gone to the doctor yet today? I'm sure you're looking forward to resolving this suspense one way or the other. Let us know...
Bizybee, I hope you're doing ok today. 

As for me, I'm on day 5 of clomid round two, and cd7. I'm not having as many side effects this time around, just more tired than usual. My temps are all over the place though! Does anyone else have that on the days that they are taking the clomid?


----------



## reallyready

good god, i'm going nuts

thanks for checking in bklyn.

the doctor who needs to approve someone giving me the results is busy and i was told i "need to be patient" (really you just said that?) because they won't know when she will be able to review my results and give the clear for someone to tell me. 

this a.m. they said to call at noon so i just called. so now i don't know when i'll hear.


xxx


----------



## reallyready

oh and bklyn i think i remember reading that temps raise on clomid. mine did too i think once or twice. :flower:


----------



## brooklyn1

thanks RR...god, that's crazy that you're still waiting. keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## reallyready

SURPRISE, I am NOT pregnant!

What a crock this all has been. 

Am just glad not to take the progesterone tonight so my AF can finally arrive. 

And am really glad to be changing Dr's now after all this mess. 

I've never had a cycle longer than 33 days.


----------



## brooklyn1

Ugh, I'm sorry RR. At least now you can start thinking about finding a new doctor and moving forward. Let me know if I can help in any way- I've talked to some people about the different RE options in NYC.


----------



## reallyready

Hey Bklyn thanks
She is referring me to an RE named Dr. John Zhang. Is he on your list? I have my first appt for Sept 27th. 
After the initial shock and crying spell, I'm feeling much better. I knew the whole time I wasn't but I had that little little tiny flicker of hope still and so I had to knock it out with tears this afternoon. 
Just stocked up on B6, Evening Primrose Oil and Raspberry leaf tea. About to drink a ginger brew cause it should help bring on AF and I'm on RESET. 
:) 
But seriously, I just told DH that I have about 6 more cycles left in me. I just don't know how much more of this I can handle. 
xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

RR-
I think I have heard of Dr. Zhang, is he at new hope fertility? If so, my acupuncturist mentioned that place. I was thinking about checking them out myself. I think they offer mini ivf which is with less expensive and invasive drugs- like ivf with clomid...Definitely let me know what you think!
I hear you about wondering how much you'll be able to take. I can't sustain it either but I'm trying to take it month to month for a while.


----------



## reallyready

Yes, it is New Hope Fertility up by the Frick. I'll def. keep you posted. I'm a little nervous. I made the appt just to get in, but I haven't resolved 100% that IVF is the route for me. Remember I'm in denial that I have infertility, I'm thinking it is just taking a little longer than usual. :shrug: 
I've got a lot of reading to do this wkend. 
How is acupuncture for you? Does she have you drink those earthy thick teas? Are they helping your cycles? I kinda liked zoning out on the table.


----------



## Kiki09

Hi RR, its good to see that you are getting some expert help, f'xd this gets it sorted for you :hugs:

My AF started last night, clomid has shortened my cycle and made my AF much heavier, so that has to be a good thing!?

Anyone else noticed any difference in the AF/cycle length with clomid?

Here comes round 2!!


----------



## little_e

Kiki09 said:


> Hi RR, its good to see that you are getting some expert help, f'xd this gets it sorted for you :hugs:
> 
> My AF started last night, clomid has shortened my cycle and made my AF much heavier, so that has to be a good thing!?
> 
> Anyone else noticed any difference in the AF/cycle length with clomid?
> 
> Here comes round 2!!

Mine normal cycle is around 33 days but the clomid made it 30 days. Did not affect my ovulation day i.e. day 16. So it shorten my luteal phase to 14 days but I think that's fine. My FS said it can make it longer or shorter. I don't think it made my bleeding heavier or lighter, length of time bleeding was pretty much the same also. Good luck KiKi, I am at round two of clomid at CD 14 :-D 

Just so u know, I was extremely depressed on round two of clomid but after I was done with the last pill, I am back to my normal self. Just in case you have to go through the same thing, u will get back to normal :-D Apparently all these bad side effects are signs that clomid is working...:wacko:


----------



## MillieMoo

Well now AF has arrived you can get onto round 2. 

I found that clomid shortened my cycles (thank god) and made me bleed longer but less of it.

I also noticed that the second round of clomid made me really moody. Even dh said to me that the pills i was taking were making me horrible! I felt irritable the whole time and as soon as i stopped taking them i was back to my normal self. So just warn your oh that you may be a monster for bit! :rofl:


----------



## brooklyn1

I actually found that my cycle lengthened (from 26 days to 29) but af was shorter and lighter...hmmm. It worried me a bit, so I think I'll ask my FS about it when i go in for my scan tomorrow. 
I also found myself very moody while taking clomid for the second round. I was getting teary all week! I was also very very tired for most of the week. But I'm feeling better now that I've stopped taking the pills...now I'm on cd10, so getting closer to O. Hopefully there's good news about follicles at the scan tomorrow.
It does seem like our clomid club/clomid symptoms girls should be getting some serious BFP's this month. 
Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## little_e

aww... i feel good that two ladies here are the same as me in regards to 2nd round clomid and turned into a different person whilst on the tablets, wish someone told me before hand so i didn't get so scared! good luck to us all 2nd clomid round girls! :dust: :dust: :dust:

btw has anyone here heard about softcup/mooncup/divacup? i am going to try it if this run doesn't work...


----------



## reallyready

When on Clomid my AF was short and heavy, instead of its usual long and heavy. 

It seems my cycle length extended a bit but then in the last cycle that was due to progesterone, not the clomid. 

I did get a simple cyst while on Clomid. (oh joy!) which I hear is common. Anyone else end up with a cyst? I hope it is clearing away now. 

Seriously. BFP September, com'on!


----------



## Kiki09

Hi all, Well, round 2 starts tonight, bring it on :rofl: have warned other half that my alter ego is apparantly going to visiting for a while, well 5 days to be exact lol and to just keep smiling and not bite, he is working away most of this week so he will hopefully escape the moody me! 

Clomid shortened my cycle from 32 - 37 days down to 30, my Af has lightened up a lot compared to yesterday so I am happy to say that it looks like clomid is doing its job, so worth the bad AF pains etc, have to say, I have noticed a lot more "things" like twinges and cramping whilst on clomid that ever before! I always have pain in my left ovary that is due to the pcos apparantly but this last month I had pain in both and a lot of "hot tummy" days...

I have spoken to 3 of my friends who had clomid to conceive and all got pregnant 2 cycle, so, I have decided, this month is it! that BFP will be ours, not taking no for an answer :rofl:!! for any of us!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi All,
just got back from my cd11 scan, and they are going to use ovidrel to trigger ovulation! I'm nervous because I have to inject myself tonight. Anyone ever do this?
The scan showed three very mature eggs in the right ovary, so I guess that's why they want to do the trigger. Nothing in the left ovary. This all makes me very nervous because when they did the HSG they couldn't get dye up into my right tube (I have an inverted uterus, which is fine for pregnancy, but very hard to get a speculum to the right place to squirt the dye)...they said not to worry about it too much and that it was probably ok, and that the left one is wide open, etc, but now that I've got eggs only in the right ovary this round, I'm feeling like the cycle could be for nothing if the eggies cant get through. 
Sorry for my venting, I needed to get that off my chest!


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Brooklyn1, not had this done but I am sure you will be ok, having 3 mature eggs is good, they know what they are doing and I would trust them if they say its going to be ok.. good luck, really hope this gets you your BFP :hugs:


----------



## reallyready

Bklyn! I'll be praying for your three eggs! hee hee, that sounds funny.... :happydance:

Remember that thing I'd read (I can't remember now if I told you this already) about the woman who had a tube tied down by endo and the other tube came across to take over to gather the egg? Your body wants to be pregnant so trust it is doing everything in its power to do it. Visualize it. Imagine it. Go Brooklyn! 

:hugs:


----------



## fingersx

little_e said:


> aww... i feel good that two ladies here are the same as me in regards to 2nd round clomid and turned into a different person whilst on the tablets, wish someone told me before hand so i didn't get so scared! good luck to us all 2nd clomid round girls! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> btw has anyone here heard about softcup/mooncup/divacup? i am going to try it if this run doesn't work...

Hi 

Hope u dont mind me joining you.

Im on second round of 100mg clomid. ingers crossed it works.
I used the instead cup last month which is the same sort of thing. Didnt work for me but not sure if i used it properly and bd at the right time. Going to try again this month. Really good holding the swimmers in, i laid down with pillow under my bottom for 20 mins then jus walked around. Fab. Let me no if you want to no anyhting else. 

:dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

Brooklyn, i'm keeping everything crossed for your 3 eggies! I'm sure the dr's know what they are doing so i'm sure everything will be fine! Come on BFP yippee!!

Hi Fingersx, I've used instead cups a few times and thought they were good at keeping everything in and once you got used to pulling them out they weren't all that scary! According to you ticker it looks as though we are pretty much at the same stage. What days did you take clomid?


----------



## fingersx

Hi Milliemoo,

I take them Cd 2-6, got a follicle tracking scan thursday morning. 
Cycle buddies if u want, be nice to have someone who is the same as me. Im sort of down at the mo though so not expecting a BFP this month.

How you finding the clomid??


----------



## Megg33k

This is an awesome idea for a thread. I'm glad I ventured over here! :)

What reason were you put on clomid for? Not sure... my gyn actually said "take this and good luck on your first month of trying" Yes, you read correctly... got it my first month out after an accidental chemical.
What strength of clomid - 50mg
what cd did you start it on - CD3-7
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they - 
Only minor things while taking it - slightly tender boobs, light headed once or twice, and really happy (cycle 1), same except just normal levels of happy (cycle 2)
Had spotting at O (CD12 and 16), left ovary CD12, right ovary CD16, also headache, light headed, hot flashes, nausea (on both days of O)
After O - CD5 painful nipples, nauseous, headache in base of skull, smells made me gag
Everything got worse after CD5... major pg symptoms... but :bfn:
That was all 1st cycle... this cycle I'm waiting to O going into CD 14... hopefully in the next couple of days! FX'd!!!
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength - Not on my first cycle... hopefully I will this time around!


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Megg3k, its awful how clomid gives you all those signs that mirror pregnancy, makes the 2ww so much harder!

Glad you ventured on over here :)


----------



## MillieMoo

fingersx said:


> Hi Milliemoo,
> 
> I take them Cd 2-6, got a follicle tracking scan thursday morning.
> Cycle buddies if u want, be nice to have someone who is the same as me. Im sort of down at the mo though so not expecting a BFP this month.
> 
> How you finding the clomid??

Well it made me really moody for the 5 days i was taking it and i also had funny vision for a while but apart from that its been ok.

Why do they decide to give you scans? Only reason i'm asking is that they haven't offered that to me.


----------



## fingersx

MillieMoo said:


> fingersx said:
> 
> 
> Hi Milliemoo,
> 
> I take them Cd 2-6, got a follicle tracking scan thursday morning.
> Cycle buddies if u want, be nice to have someone who is the same as me. Im sort of down at the mo though so not expecting a BFP this month.
> 
> How you finding the clomid??
> 
> Well it made me really moody for the 5 days i was taking it and i also had funny vision for a while but apart from that its been ok.
> 
> Why do they decide to give you scans? Only reason i'm asking is that they haven't offered that to me.Click to expand...

Ive been on 50 mg and all. What they seem to do is give me a 3 month supply and on the first month give me a scan to check how many follicles are produced. I have unexplained infertility so not sure if thats why they just said they dont want me producing to many and end up having sextuplets or something haha. How funny but not funny would that be. :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

Well ive been having seriously bad cramps this month more like AF type cramps, not sure whether the clomid worked last month because i didnt really have any cramping and couldnt get a positive on OPK. Going to start POAS on saturday cant wait to hopefully see some positives, even if it isnt the BFP im waiting for haha.


----------



## Kiki09

I am on 50mg and got a lot of cramping and hot tummy feelings throughout the month..

Just started round 2 of clomid and other than feeling really tired not noticed any other symptoms.
Although, I have woken up today, feeling very cynical and down about ttc and wondering if I should take a break, it so draining every month getting kicked by that bfn, it has taken over my life completely, I dont plan ahead without consulting FF to see if I can be away from home or do I need to be :sex:, I watch what I eat, drink, do 24/7 and planning my wedding for Aug 2010, so , do I carry on and maybe be 8 or 9 months pregnant on my wedding day or do I take a couple of months out... :dohh::nope: just feeling all over the place today.... all i want is to be a mum yet, here we all are month in month out preparing our bodies to be the perfect baby host and ... nothing!

Hope this "sad" mood is down to clomid and it lifts when i stop taking the last tablet as this is not like me.


----------



## brooklyn1

Hey Kiki,
I hear you. For some reason this second round of clomid has brought on a lot of cynicism and negativity for me as well. I'm trying to fight it, but I find myself feeling a lot less hopeful that the clomid will work for me. Maybe that's a natural crash after feeling really hopeful when starting clomid? Or maybe it's just the hormones...We can always blame them!


----------



## reallyready

Hey Kiki and Bklyn, There are so many women who get pg on Clomid that I think you have some room to have hope! It's so hard to walk the line between hope and delusion for me that I totally hear you about falling into cynicism, but I've been thinking these last few days that maybe the hope fosters an ability for us to visualize it and prepare ourselves emotionally and mentally for when our child does arrive, whether with Clomid or not and whether this cycle or not. 
About taking a break though, I think that if you really need one, you'll take it and be better for it. I did that last September actually and it really helped me to restart with fresh energy. 
Kisses
RR


----------



## Kiki09

Thanx reallyready, I am beginning to wonder if it is a "clomid" reaction as a lot of us seem to be or have been through the same thing when starting a new round...

Brooklyn, I am going to see how I feel after I take my last tab this cycle and see if this "cynicism" lifts.. really hope so as dont want to feel like this!


----------



## MillieMoo

kiki, i really think it will lift. I think i have said on another thread, as soon as i finished the last day my mood went back to normal straight away, it was really strange.

I'm on cd 11 today and i'm now feeling really positive about round 2. I don't know why but i feel optimistic! I haven't really had any cramping yet but i'm hoping for it to start soon as that was a really good ov sign for me last month.


----------



## Kiki09

:hugs: Thanx Millie, I think you are right, it has to be down to the clomid. I have not got any other symptoms, unlike the first round where I had hot flushes and headache, cramping etc, nothing, nada with this round.. making me nervous its not going to work! 

Lol, need to stop stressing and just relax, guess I just assumed round 2 would be the same symptom wise or stronger!


----------



## JennsPhoto

I did my first round of Clomid last month, 100 mg CD 5-9 for not ovulating. The reason my REI started me right on 100 mg was to do the Clomid Challenge. I had blood work done on CD3 to check hormone levels then again on CD 10. Both of those results showed high FSH levels along with an under active thyroid for which I am now on medication. 

About 30 minutes after taking the pills each day I would get a wave of dizziness that lasted no longer than 20-30 minutes each time, and that was it! I didn't get any hot flashes or anything else. I always have a slight headache (which I just read that could be due to the thyroid problem!!) so I wouldn't consider any of the ones I had those 4 days to be a side effect.

I am off the Clomid this month to give the thyroid meds a chance to work but will be back on it early October for my 2nd round, along with IUI if all my levels come back okay!


----------



## little_e

fingersx said:


> little_e said:
> 
> 
> aww... i feel good that two ladies here are the same as me in regards to 2nd round clomid and turned into a different person whilst on the tablets, wish someone told me before hand so i didn't get so scared! good luck to us all 2nd clomid round girls! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> btw has anyone here heard about softcup/mooncup/divacup? i am going to try it if this run doesn't work...
> 
> Hi
> 
> Hope u dont mind me joining you.
> 
> Im on second round of 100mg clomid. ingers crossed it works.
> I used the instead cup last month which is the same sort of thing. Didnt work for me but not sure if i used it properly and bd at the right time. Going to try again this month. Really good holding the swimmers in, i laid down with pillow under my bottom for 20 mins then jus walked around. Fab. Let me no if you want to no anyhting else.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Good luck with round two for you too! I have ovulated already in my round two clomid so if my af show up I will go ahead and order mooncup. 

I am worried about the idea of using it because I can't even use a tampon :blush: DH said it's worth a try and I do feel every time after we bd, if I get up to pee all the swimmers come flushing out... sorry about tmi


----------



## little_e

Megg33k said:


> This is an awesome idea for a thread. I'm glad I ventured over here! :)
> 
> What reason were you put on clomid for? Not sure... my gyn actually said "take this and good luck on your first month of trying" Yes, you read correctly... got it my first month out after an accidental chemical.
> What strength of clomid - 50mg
> what cd did you start it on - CD3-7
> when did you first notice symptoms and what were they -
> Only minor things while taking it - slightly tender boobs, light headed once or twice, and really happy (cycle 1), same except just normal levels of happy (cycle 2)
> Had spotting at O (CD12 and 16), left ovary CD12, right ovary CD16, also headache, light headed, hot flashes, nausea (on both days of O)
> After O - CD5 painful nipples, nauseous, headache in base of skull, smells made me gag
> Everything got worse after CD5... major pg symptoms... but :bfn:
> That was all 1st cycle... this cycle I'm waiting to O going into CD 14... hopefully in the next couple of days! FX'd!!!
> Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength - Not on my first cycle... hopefully I will this time around!

Hi Megg33k, can I ask you a quick question? Did you ovulate twice in one cycle? If so, how did you know? I am on cycle 2 on clomid and was shocked to get a positive on CD 15 of my cycle on OPK as I don't ovulate that early normally. For my first mmc I ovulated on CD 19 and I thought I might have ovulated again on CD 19 this cycle but my DH says that's not possible... I wonder maybe clomid can do that? Does anyone know? I haven't done any more OPK tests after CD 15 as I was told it's pointless to check once you got your positive.


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi, i am on my first cycle of clomid.
What reason were you put on clomid for?
I had an ectopic pregnancy in march and a chemical in august. GP wants to increase strength of ov and no. of eggs, part from my "good" side. I do ovulate and my cycles are fairly regular 28-31 days typically
What strength of clomid - I am on 50mg and got 3 mths supply
what cd did you start it on- 3-7
when did you first notice symptoms and what were they- so far so good. I take at night and there has been nothing so far.
Did you get a BFP and if so how many cycles of clomid and what strength- will keep you posted!

Good luck to everyone! XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kiki09

I am on my 2nd round of clomid and its a completely different feeling to what my 1st round felt like... not sure how things will pan out, if the difference in how I am feeling means my body not working this round or ??? 

Anyone else who done more than 1 round noticed much difference in the way they feel compared to the first time or last round?


----------



## Crypto1976

I am on my third pill, and its maybe nothing to do with clomid but I am outrageously joyful and happy. Its the weirdest feeling. I am almost euphoric.... I dont remember feeling like this ever before!!!


----------



## brooklyn1

Kiki09 said:


> I am on my 2nd round of clomid and its a completely different feeling to what my 1st round felt like... not sure how things will pan out, if the difference in how I am feeling means my body not working this round or ???
> 
> Anyone else who done more than 1 round noticed much difference in the way they feel compared to the first time or last round?

Hi Kiki,
Yes, I've had a very different reaction the second time around too....much more mild. Last month I had headaches all month, this month I haven't had one and I'm on day 16. But the clomid did work (I had the three follicles) so don't worry, it's probably working again for you as well. Maybe our body gets used to the change so the side effects are not as great.

But crypto, I haven't had the euphoria...maybe round three?


----------



## Megg33k

little_e said:


> Hi Megg33k, can I ask you a quick question? Did you ovulate twice in one cycle? If so, how did you know? I am on cycle 2 on clomid and was shocked to get a positive on CD 15 of my cycle on OPK as I don't ovulate that early normally. For my first mmc I ovulated on CD 19 and I thought I might have ovulated again on CD 19 this cycle but my DH says that's not possible... I wonder maybe clomid can do that? Does anyone know? I haven't done any more OPK tests after CD 15 as I was told it's pointless to check once you got your positive.

You can! I'm so sorry that took me so long to get back to you! I went a bit MIA really. I was in TTC and forgot I had entered and posted in threads in here. :( Sorry again!

I believe I did ovulate twice! The only thing that leads me to believe this is what I felt. The first day that I allegedly ovulated, I had hot flashes, nausea, headache, light headedness, spotting, & left ovary pain. The second day I allegedly ovulated, I had nausea, headache, light headedness, right ovary pain, and the spotting (which had stopped) started over. It was so definitive, I couldn't really help but believe it. My OB/GYN didn't seem to think it was odd or impossible either. So, I would say that it is VERY possible. It's not common... but it's not impossible! :)

Now, if only I could figure out my ovulation this month!



Crypto1976 said:

> I am on my third pill, and its maybe nothing to do with clomid but I am outrageously joyful and happy. Its the weirdest feeling. I am almost euphoric.... I dont remember feeling like this ever before!!!

I had the euphoria! It was fantastic. I only got it on my first cycle though. I was SO looking forward to it this cycle... but nada. :(


----------



## little_e

Megg33k said:


> little_e said:
> 
> 
> Hi Megg33k, can I ask you a quick question? Did you ovulate twice in one cycle? If so, how did you know? I am on cycle 2 on clomid and was shocked to get a positive on CD 15 of my cycle on OPK as I don't ovulate that early normally. For my first mmc I ovulated on CD 19 and I thought I might have ovulated again on CD 19 this cycle but my DH says that's not possible... I wonder maybe clomid can do that? Does anyone know? I haven't done any more OPK tests after CD 15 as I was told it's pointless to check once you got your positive.
> 
> You can! I'm so sorry that took me so long to get back to you! I went a bit MIA really. I was in TTC and forgot I had entered and posted in threads in here. :( Sorry again!
> 
> I believe I did ovulate twice! The only thing that leads me to believe this is what I felt. The first day that I allegedly ovulated, I had hot flashes, nausea, headache, light headedness, spotting, & left ovary pain. The second day I allegedly ovulated, I had nausea, headache, light headedness, right ovary pain, and the spotting (which had stopped) started over. It was so definitive, I couldn't really help but believe it. My OB/GYN didn't seem to think it was odd or impossible either. So, I would say that it is VERY possible. It's not common... but it's not impossible! :)
> 
> Now, if only I could figure out my ovulation this month!Click to expand...

Hi Megg33k, 

Thanks for your reply. I am on my second month of clomid. The first month, I experienced the first ovulation pain ever in my entire life. But during this round, I didn't get any pain.... Did u get pain every time? My OPK still told me that I ovulated (but I do ovulate naturally). I wish I can have a look what's going on inside!!! All these guessing is killing me...


----------



## Crypto1976

I am not sure if I should worry, I am as high as a kite all day. I am getting up at 4.30am to clean! This is so not me! I love my bed and I do house work once or at most twice a week! 

I do feel fantastic but I dont feel normal if that makes any sense, and I keep waiting to come back to earth with a bump!


----------



## MillieMoo

Well i'm having ovulation pains again this month which is good but i'm also having bad hot flushes! To the extent that i just can't sleep! I'm due to ov any day now so i'm thinking its an ov symptom but i've never had hot flushes like this before! Has anyone else had them around this time?


----------



## Megg33k

little_e said:


> Hi Megg33k,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am on my second month of clomid. The first month, I experienced the first ovulation pain ever in my entire life. But during this round, I didn't get any pain.... Did u get pain every time? My OPK still told me that I ovulated (but I do ovulate naturally). I wish I can have a look what's going on inside!!! All these guessing is killing me...

I had never had O pains before either. It was new territory. I had like tiny little twinges of pain on both ovaries in the days leading up to O... doc said it was my ovaries swelling with the new follicle growth. Then, on the days of O, I had the things I described. This cycle? I had the twinges early, as before. Then I've had something more akin to O pains for 4 evenings straight. I didn't get the hot flashes and light headedness this cycle... but I was nauseous off and on yesterday and I did have a very short stint of spotting... just enough that I saw it twice as orangish cm on my tissue and once that looked more like blood mixed with cm. But, this was all in the span of an hour or two. I guess I don't have much of an answer. LOL Sorry!



Crypto1976 said:

> I am not sure if I should worry, I am as high as a kite all day. I am getting up at 4.30am to clean! This is so not me! I love my bed and I do house work once or at most twice a week!
> 
> I do feel fantastic but I dont feel normal if that makes any sense, and I keep waiting to come back to earth with a bump!

Well, I definitely wasn't getting up at 4am to clean! I was more "punch drunk" I guess. You know that fantastic kind of giggly happy you get when you haven't slept enough? I was like that! It was awesome!

On the bright side... I didn't really thud back to reality... I mean, it went away... but it was gentle and I didn't really notice until it was already gone. :shrug: I think it's probably ok! :hugs:



MillieMoo said:

> Well i'm having ovulation pains again this month which is good but i'm also having bad hot flushes! To the extent that i just can't sleep! I'm due to ov any day now so i'm thinking its an ov symptom but i've never had hot flushes like this before! Has anyone else had them around this time?

Last cycle, I had hot flashes, nausea, headache, light headedness, spotting, & left ovary pain on the first day I allegedly ovulated. And, I had nausea, headache, light headedness, right ovary pain, and the spotting (which had stopped) started over on the second day I allegedly ovulated. I was also getting hot flashes and night sweats in the day leading up to O. Mine weren't terrible, but it did happen. I think it's from the floods of hormones that we aren't used to. I would say that it IS a Clomid + impending O symptom!


----------



## MillieMoo

I'm glad its just an ovulation sign then! I don't mind too much if i know its working.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for O, Millie! Get to :sex:ing!


----------



## Kiki09

So how are people doing? any new symptoms?


----------



## MillieMoo

Nope, none from me!


----------



## missmarls

I know that headaches and hot flashes are regular Clomid symptoms....but do they usually last when you've finished your last pill? I took my last one yesterday and got the same stupid headache this morning that I've had since starting Clomid!


----------



## brooklyn1

I know what you mean! Last cycle I had headaches off and on up until af...but the good news is that I haven't had any headaches on the second round.


----------



## missmarls

That's great news! Hopefully mine will taper off too...by the way your chart looks very promising! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## brooklyn1

I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot at all, because every symptom I have could mean af as well...my bbs are really sore and I've been having weird crampy feelings in my ovaries and uterus for the past two days. I think all of it may be related to the clomid and hormone changes. Argh, it is so hard not to get your hopes up. Even with my chart, there's a dip that looks like implantation, but I've had that same dip on several other months, so can't get too excited there either. 
Fingers crossed for all of us september clomid ladies.
how's everyone else doing?
xoxo


----------



## MillieMoo

Brooklyn, your chart looks really good and you've even got that little temp dip which they say can represent the implantation! I hope thats it!

How come you have had to add your ovulation line manually on your chart? It looks clear to me and i would of thought FF would of picked it up!


----------



## brooklyn1

FF told me to add it since I had the ovidrel trigger shot and it should occur 36 hours later. Thanks for looking at my chart, I hope it's implantation too, but you never know, I've had those sorts of dips before.


----------



## little_e

also trying very hard not to symptom spot too  i have no spotting so far, not like last cycle, spotted for 10 days or so before AF decided to come. 
it does feel like AF is coming though, it's 13dpo. Last time on clomid AF came 15dpo... i feel sick but i do feel like this every time before AF comes so it is probably AF so i really don't want to have my hopes up!


----------



## jmc111

Hello ladies!!! Brooklyn your chart does look great!!! I'm nervous about mine...I just starting charting and temping and it went down a bit saturday am and even more sunday (today) am....does anyone know if this means im out if it doesnt go back up tomorrow?? Or what the dip means if not implantation?


----------



## Kiki09

Hi JMC111, I am not a charting expert but it could be an implan. dip, stay positive, when is your AF due ? I think your chart is looking really good!


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Kiki!!! I appreciate you lookin!! Well Af would normally be due around tomorrow but this is my first cycle on clomid so not sure if it'll lengthen my luetal phase...I hope it does that at least but i'm not testing till 9/30, I will be 17DPO then I think!!! I should for sure have my visit from AF by then if im not prego!


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi jmc111, your chart looks really good! the dip really could be implantation, especially since it happened 7dpo and your temps seem to be going up after the dip. There's a article/study on fertility friend about implantation dips where they talk about why they happen and how often they happen in pregnancy charts vs. non preg charts. I think they can occur on both, but slightly more on pregnancy charts. Here's a link to it:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html

fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jmc111

Oh my gosh thanks so much Brooklyn!! That article is awesome...I have more hope now haha....Thanks for crossing for me...I've got everything crossed! Testing seems soooo far away though!

Your chart looks good as well!! What do the open circles mean? I need to still do all the lessons on FF so not sure if they're explained in there?


----------



## brooklyn1

thanks! the open circles are days when I didn't take my temp at the regular time- maybe 30 minutes before or after my usual 7:30 wake up.


----------



## jmc111

Ohhh ok gotcha....a fellow BnB'r gave me this website which is AWESOME for adjusting temps when you wake up earlier or later...have you seen this one??

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## pasteljay

Ladies Im just starting my first cycle of Clomid tomorrow, do you think I should take my temp as well........Im just worried I will get taken over with it all and become obsessive. I went through a stage like that a few months ago and it nearly drove me mad!!!!!


----------



## jmc111

Hi pasteljay....This was my first month on clomid and first month temping....I find it really helping me so far because im learning so much more and i'm able to see the trends and all of that...but it definitely does make you become more obsessed! I am taking clomid because i was not ovulating...I wish I had started temping months ago so that I could see the difference in charts and temps....my temps are much higher now so im hoping i o'd but just waiting to confirm from the doctor! So I would recommend temping but you will definitely be more obsessed i think....


----------



## MillieMoo

Jmc111, your chart just looks great! A text book pregnancy chart so far! I really hope this first round has done it for you!

Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## jmc111

Really MillieMoo?!?! Thank you so much for looking! I have no idea what a pregnancy chart looks like so i've been just dying waiting...not so patiently haha...It's my first time charting too so i have no clue what to really expect!!! Well as for symptoms I have had whitish/runny CM since ovulation and my nipps and sides of my (o) (o)'s are pretty tender....the sides of them normally get sore before AF but not normally the nipps too from what I remember...otherwise just little twinges here and there in my lower abdomen but im convinced that they are normal and maybe even AF twinges??? I'm really trying to not ss too much as I was very dissapointed last month when I did that!

How about you Millie?! Your chart looks good too!


----------



## MillieMoo

Well i'm not holding out too much hope as my temps aren't that high so i'm waiting to see if it gets any higher tomorrow. If it goes back down again i would say i've had an anovulatory cycle.

I hope its not though so keep your fingers crossed for me for a high temp tomorrow.


----------



## jmc111

I definitely have everything crossed for ya MillieMoo!!!! FIngers, toes, and eyes!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Your chart is starting to look triphasic, jmc! OMG! Good luck, hun! Urchin got her :bfp: the month we were PMing... maybe PMing me is lucky! That would be good news for you! :hugs:


----------



## jmc111

Thank you so much Megg!!! I'm hoping you're right on PM'ing with you being lucky!!!! You have been such a help, I can't thank you enough!!! How are you doing?! I couldn't find you on anywhere yesterday hehe


----------



## Kiki09

ok, strange question, but since taking clomid I am losing weight?!?! I am slim generally, but do have a bit of a belly/muffin top when I have skinny jeans on but that has now gone.. I have not changed what I eat or upped my excercise levels so, could it be that taking clomid has made my body work and is taking off one of the side effects of pcos which is the weight round the middle bit? I work hard not to let the weight creep on but this is much easier lol anyone else noticed this?


----------



## MillieMoo

Kiki, i wish! I've actually put it on! I'm also on the slimmer side but now my tummy just can't stop growing!

I think its a good thing but i've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## MillieMoo

JMC, when are you going to test? I see your temps has gone down today but that doesn't mean its the end for you. Your chart still looks really good!!


----------



## Kiki09

Millie lol, Well, wont complain about that "side effect" then! How are you doing in the 2ww??

JMC, agree with Millie, your chart does look good still..


----------



## Megg33k

jmc111 said:


> Thank you so much Megg!!! I'm hoping you're right on PM'ing with you being lucky!!!! You have been such a help, I can't thank you enough!!! How are you doing?! I couldn't find you on anywhere yesterday hehe

I know, I go MIA every now and then. Some night I don't get on until after midnight! But, I'll always be back. I also take long weekends to see my family sometimes. So, I am gone for 2-3 days every now and again. I'm good... finally get to start :sex:ing now that the :witch: probably won't try to ruin my sheets! :)


----------



## little_e

I was on clomid for two cycles. I didn't notice any weight gain anywhere. Just very bad acne. Feel like I have to be covered with a wall of make up before I go out. But the doctor said that's a good sign because when u make more estrogen, you will also make more testosterone. And testosterone can make u have more pimples. higher testosterone did make me want to bd more lol 

btw, i normally find it hard to put on weight but have been gaining weight slightly when I was approaching my 30th so i don't think it was clomid's fault that i am a little bigger then in my early 20s, just my metabolism is slowing down


----------



## Crypto1976

I find the acne on my forehead and chest to be quite bad... its annoying. Still its a small price to pay if it works!


----------



## MillieMoo

I also get bad acne around my jaw line and chin! Its horrible but if its a sign of it working then i'll cope! Just incase anyone is interested i use loreal mineral powder make up and its really good for giving you quite a clear complexion and hiding the spots!

The 2ww is quite wierd for me this time as i don't feel anything! I can't stop thinking about it though, even more than usual! My chart says i'm due for AF on Wednesday so i'm going to try and leave it until the end of the week if nothing has come by then i will test!


----------



## jmc111

Hi ladies...thanks to all of you for the support and for checking on me....AF showed her face today....im out this month. Sigh....good luck to all still in it!!!

How is everyone else coming along?!


----------



## MillieMoo

Ahh sorry jmc! Your chart looked so good until the drop!

Good luck for next month!


----------



## missmarls

All I can say is ........OUCHIE!!!!!!!!:wacko:

The last few days, it felt as though my ovaries were going to explode! Is this normal? It hurt to BD, even pinched when I walked. I really hope it works for me this month because I'm really dreading going through that again!


----------



## Crypto1976

missmarls said:


> All I can say is ........OUCHIE!!!!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> The last few days, it felt as though my ovaries were going to explode! Is this normal? It hurt to BD, even pinched when I walked. I really hope it works for me this month because I'm really dreading going through that again!

I am with you. I have had grumbling ovaries since I pretty much started taking the tablets.

Still no pain no gain!!!


----------



## missmarls

You're right Crypto! At least it means it did what it was supposed to do...now the wait. *sigh*


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi ladies,
jmc, I'm sorry about af...are you on to another round of clomid?

Crypto and missmaris, I also get twingy ovaries for most of the month. This month I'm on 100mg and I'm already feeling it cd4, so I know I'm in for an interesting month. 

I'm also feeling a lot more tired. Does anyone else feel like they are underwater for several hours after waking up when on clomid? Ugh.


----------



## Crypto1976

missmarls said:


> You're right Crypto! At least it means it did what it was supposed to do...now the wait. *sigh*

Yes! Good luck and keep me posted. XXXX


----------



## MillieMoo

Yeah, i'm so tired all the time!


----------



## beauty

Cd38 and still no AF, not getting hopes up as no symtons and really think AF be here within next few days.. I really dont think my clomid tablets worked making me think that due to pcos my AF is so irregular i just dont know when to expect it..

I think i might give it few more days and do a test!!
xx


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Millie, how are you doing, liking your chart!!! along with feeling tired this is sounding really good!! roll on 30th for when you test!!

I still feel nothing, so AF should be due from Sunday I think so just waiting for her to arrive now..

Good luck to everyone, really hope we get to see those BPF's

JMC sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## Crypto1976

I am tired. I put it down to a cold/allgery. I have been waking up sneezing and have a sore throat, and I thought this was making me tired. I am not sure. 

I had a nap yesterday afternoon and I have skipped off work just now for another today!


----------



## Crypto1976

Liking your chart Milliemoo!x


----------



## brooklyn1

Milliemoo, your chart does look good. Come on bfp!
Beauty, I would wait and see what happens. Clomid can work without you feeling it- I think it's different for everyone.
Kiki, you never know...in the end it did seem like you o'd this month, right?
fingers crossed for all the testing ladies this week!


----------



## beauty

But isnt cd38 a long cycle on clomid?? x


----------



## MillieMoo

Thanks for the positive comments ladies!

Definately not getting my hopes up as i know then what it feels like when she rears here ugly face! 

I will get you updated of any symptons but nothing yet!


----------



## Crypto1976

When are you testing? X


----------



## MillieMoo

Thursday or friday if AF doesn't show but i am convinced she will so we'll see!


----------



## little_e

MillieMoo said:


> I also get bad acne around my jaw line and chin! Its horrible but if its a sign of it working then i'll cope! Just incase anyone is interested i use loreal mineral powder make up and its really good for giving you quite a clear complexion and hiding the spots!
> 
> The 2ww is quite wierd for me this time as i don't feel anything! I can't stop thinking about it though, even more than usual! My chart says i'm due for AF on Wednesday so i'm going to try and leave it until the end of the week if nothing has come by then i will test!

I have wanted to try mineral foundation for a while now so yesterday I had a day off and went to the department store and tried pretty much all the mineral foundations they have. i bought the Revlon one as to me it gives the best look  hope it will help with the acne! thanks MillieMoo!


----------



## missmarls

Has anyone else found that their normal LP symptoms are intensified on Clomid?


----------



## Kiki09

everything with me was stronger on my first month of clomid, but 2nd month, nothing, not even my usual pcos pains! I am having a month off clomid then restarting 3rd cycle, as per my gp instructions, will see how that goes!


----------



## beauty

Still waiting on AF, no idea if the clomid worked or not cd39.. gonna give it till end of week and test, as if clomid not worked and due to pcos my cycles are all over!!

Had cramps but no other symtons to report!!
xxxx


----------



## brooklyn1

Last month (my second round of clomid) I had really bad LP symptoms- bloating, really sore bbs, cramping...but that may have had to do with the HCG shot I'm thinking. 
Other than that, the clomid seems to extend my LP by a day or two.
What kind of LP symptoms are you having missmaris?


----------



## missmarls

Just normal LP stuff but waaaay worse...super sore nips (sorry TMI) they never usually hurt, bad cramps, backache, and hungry! They are all normal (except the bb thing) but seem much worse than usual and I'm only about 2-3dpo! Oy! It's gonna be a long 2 weeks...but at least I know I ovulated.


----------



## TrixieLox

Hey everyone. Started Clomid last week, days 2-6 (day 6 on Monday). Had bad cramps day 2/3 and felt fluey but probably cos it was AF anyway. Now feel fantastic, really positive and really healthy. WTF? Or does it all kick in post-OV?!


----------



## Crypto1976

missmarls said:


> Just normal LP stuff but waaaay worse...super sore nips (sorry TMI) they never usually hurt, bad cramps, backache, and hungry! They are all normal (except the bb thing) but seem much worse than usual and I'm only about 2-3dpo! Oy! It's gonna be a long 2 weeks...but at least I know I ovulated.

Sounds like symptoms of pregnancy!


----------



## Crypto1976

TrixieLox said:


> Hey everyone. Started Clomid last week, days 2-6 (day 6 on Monday). Had bad cramps day 2/3 and felt fluey but probably cos it was AF anyway. Now feel fantastic, really positive and really healthy. WTF? Or does it all kick in post-OV?!

Another happy camper??!! Haha that was me too! I was nearly euphoric the days I was taking it. I came down to earth with a wee bump in the days after, but nothing too major. I was (and still am) aware of my ovaries, ut tbh the pain wasnt that much worse than normal. Sore but bearable.

Good luck hun and let us know how you get on. XXX


----------



## TrixieLox

Crypto1976 said:


> TrixieLox said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Started Clomid last week, days 2-6 (day 6 on Monday). Had bad cramps day 2/3 and felt fluey but probably cos it was AF anyway. Now feel fantastic, really positive and really healthy. WTF? Or does it all kick in post-OV?!
> 
> Another happy camper??!! Haha that was me too! I was nearly euphoric the days I was taking it. I came down to earth with a wee bump in the days after, but nothing too major. I was (and still am) aware of my ovaries, ut tbh the pain wasnt that much worse than normal. Sore but bearable.
> 
> Good luck hun and let us know how you get on. XXXClick to expand...

Thanks my dear! So funny after you hear all these horror stories but I;m as high as a kite ;-) Sure I'll turn into a grumpy nightmare in a few days!


----------



## Crypto1976

I was as high as a helium ballon! It was great! I cant wait for next month, well a BFO woudl be preferable! Good luck hun. XXX


----------



## Crypto1976

Not sure what a BFO is! BFP obviously!


----------



## Kiki09

Anyone started a new round, anything different?


----------



## MillieMoo

I will start taking them tomorrow and i just hope i'm not as much a monster as i was last time!


----------



## kayla99

I've been having a good read of the threads, don't know whether I now feel hopefully or full of dread ??????:wacko:
I'll introduce myself, I'm Kay, 34, TTC for 10 months, currently midway through 1st cycle of clomid. I've never felt so ill..........I'm now 8 dpo, heartburn, light headedness, awful cramps, back ache and CM is doing some strange things!!! And I think my family hate me, never cried and shouted so much . . so emotional or should that be irrational :shrug:
I feel better for getting that off my chest, oh, and i need to pee a lot !!!!!
Nowt like honesty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for listening to my moaning, it's appreciated

K x x x


----------



## Crypto1976

Good luck kayla99! I am on 9dpo and I cant stop crying! Keep us posted with your results. XXX


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I am always emotional so I can't blame it on the Clomid. I sometimes cry at commercials.. :rofl:

Good luck. Hope we get some Clomid bfp's soon. xx


----------



## Kiki09

Hi bizy, are you testing this week?? soo exciting!

Hi Kay, welcome to the clomid club lol, hope you get your BFP soon, Clomid is not easy to live with I know :)


----------



## brooklyn1

welcome kayla! no, clomid is not always easy to live with. This round is kicking my butt. 100mg really made a big difference for the symptoms...first I was tired all the time, now I'm having lots of cramping and even pain around my ovaries, I'm emotional today...and this is all pre-O, I can only imagine what the tww will be like! I'm hoping that all of these symptoms mean the clomid is really working for me this month.


----------



## MillieMoo

Oh my god, this months symptom is major depression! I feel so low! Last month i just shouted at everyone and this month i can't even be bothered to open my mouth as all i want to do is mope around!

Please tell me it will go away!


----------



## Kiki09

:hugs: milliemoo, that is how I was last month, it does lift, for me it lifted around day 12/13 after that I was fine.... hang in there...


----------



## kayla99

I don't know how people can live with Clomid. I was so excited when I got prescribed it, and now :growlmad:
I'm now 12 dpo and feel so unwell, my breasts have never been so painful, i feel cold and shakey, just want to curl up and hide.
Need to decide if I can put myself through this again, i just want to cry

Kay x


----------



## pasteljay

Hi Im on my first cycle with Clomid cd16, past 2 days had a dull ache in my ovaries (or that area), could this mean I am ovulating or should I not be ovulating yet because of the Clomid (heard it makes you ovulate later)???


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Kayla, dont give up, each cycle seems to be different, not easy but different! the feeling of wanting to hide or curl up does ease off after ovulation...

Pasteljay, its hard to tell as everyone has a different experience, I take my temps as that tells you when you are ovulating, this leaves the guess work out of it...maybe worth looking at doing next time?


----------



## helen1234

i think the feelin low gets alot of people i didnt know what depression was till i took clomid, i'd hate to have depression now i only get it for a few days while taking clomid and then it goes as quick as it comes, but for those few days its like the bloody world is going to end and i can't shake the irrational feelings off me, the 1st 4 months i took it last yr i quit my job after 6 yrs, thoght my boss wasnt happy with me anymore and then in 3 months i job hopped 8 jobs, thought i'd never get the hang of them.

i'm so glad this is my laast month i hope it works this month, i don't think my oh could take much more i ruined his b'day saying he was going to cheat on me and constantly ringing him. absolutely out of charecter for me... the things we do get our special babies huh


----------



## MillieMoo

Its such horrible stuff but then its also our miracle drug! I would never think about giving it up though as i know what it could give me and i'd do anything for that.


----------



## helen1234

MillieMoo said:


> Its such horrible stuff but then its also our miracle drug! I would never think about giving it up though as i know what it could give me and i'd do anything for that.

thats it as long as it gives us a chance at our families we carry on taking them.
just got to ride the rollercoaster out.


----------



## Kiki09

Its hard but its hope, and we have to have that! I am not taking it this month and I feel so up beat in myself, but at the same time I know that without it I have no chance, so it does make me a bit sad that I have to wait till next cycle, though its good to know that the feeling of being "low" etc is down to clomid and that it goes away when the clomid is out of the equation!


----------



## Angie33

pasteljay said:


> Hi Im on my first cycle with Clomid cd16, past 2 days had a dull ache in my ovaries (or that area), could this mean I am ovulating or should I not be ovulating yet because of the Clomid (heard it makes you ovulate later)???


Hi im on round 4 of clomid taking them cd2-cd6 and ovulate around day 14,


----------



## Kiki09

How are people finding their 3rd cycle of clomid, I start my next month, just wondered if it varied much, cycles 1 & 2 for me were poles apart in symptoms..


----------



## little_e

My 1st and 2nd cycle were very different too. I had one month off also and not sure if I want to try it again! May have to...


----------



## MillieMoo

Well as you know i had a really bad time whilst i was taking the clomid, i was so depressed. But now i'm feeling a lot better. I did still have hot flushes and i saw light spots in my eyes when i woke up in the mornings, but thats all gone now.

I have had sore boobs all month this time and i'm also feeling ov pains already this month. I took OPK's over the weekend and they were pretty faint lines but yesterdays was darker! I'm going to try another when i get home to see whats going on. Do you think it could come early for me this month? I took the pills on the same days.


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Millie, I think it can come early yes, I think with clomid it gets your body working properly and each month it will be that bit more used to it and working more on its own too, so I think there is every possibility your ov dates can change...

Little_e, hope you get your BFP and dont need clomid next time, but if not, then you will be in good company taking it, as we are all going through it still. horrible though it is, its also hope


----------



## brooklyn1

Kiki09 said:


> How are people finding their 3rd cycle of clomid, I start my next month, just wondered if it varied much, cycles 1 & 2 for me were poles apart in symptoms..

My first cycle was the worst- headaches every day, really bad Ov pain. My second cycle was by far the easiest- I think because I was on 50mg again and my body was used to it. Now on the third cycle, I'm on 100mg, so I had some symptoms again while taking the pills, but I'm feeling fine now. I do think that the impact of clomid is cumulative, so your body gets used to it over a period of months and also regulates the cycle more and more. Let's hope this is it for us!


----------

